# Journal articles on paxil or lexapro? To show G.P



## gilly (Feb 5, 2001)

Hi, I'm not very cluey about searching for journal articles and I think perhaps my daughter should try an antidepressant for pain mainly,and d. but also anxiety,because of the vicious cycle we all know.Doctors here are very reluctant to prescribe and I don't want to mention that I've read on the bulletin board people are being helped,since they'll just assume I'm arrogant etc. so I need some evidence if you know what I mean, so if anyone can bring up a few articles for me to reprint I'd very much appreciate it.Thanks Gilly


----------

